# SRV - Servcorp Limited



## persistentone (30 July 2009)

Hard to believe that no one created a thread for this one prior to now.   Servcorp is one of the top two firms internationally in the temporary furnished office business.

They had a big jump today on no volume.   Is there any rumor out there?


----------



## piggybank (29 October 2013)

4 years on and still not much interest!!


----------



## piggybank (9 January 2014)

Update:-


----------



## finicky (30 March 2020)

Jeepers, look at the long term Quarterly SRV chart, already at GFC levels with so sign of abating. Might head for 2002 tech crash level of $1? I looked it up after I got a Servcorp ad in my google ads - Servcorp showing its wares for working at home or serviced office spaces during the China Plague:
https://www.virtualoffice.servcorp....MI_oPe_vq_6AIV0w63AB1AVQdMEAEYASAAEgIRLPD_BwE

SRV All Data QTRLY


----------



## barney (25 February 2021)

Just had a look at this after @Wilham posted in the breakout thread.

I know nothing about the Company, but after a tiny amount of research:

It has a $290 million Market Cap

And $100 million in cash

I didn't get as far as their debt structure, but the above ratio (assuming no massive debt) is pretty amazing!

Covid has apparently upset their profit margin, but they are still making money.

I rarely buy Stocks above 20 cents but this one may need to be looked at.


----------



## fanger (27 February 2021)

I picked this up recently at 2.83. I think this stock will benefit from a covid turn around with mass vaccinations happening.


----------

